# Eugene Arbona Pensacola, Fla jug - GULF SALOON



## jdw1956 (May 3, 2014)

hi all,I recently acquired a stoneware jug which is stenciled Eugene Arbona Pensacola, Fla. From my understanding he ran the GULF Saloon at 115 East Zaragoza Street in Pensacola from the mid 1880's until he died in 1890. The building is now the Pensacola Historical Museum and is reported to be haunted, it was actually featured on a ghost hunters episode - very strange indeed. I think it may be rather scarce. Anyway, was wondering if anyone has ever seen this jug before ? Thanks,John


----------



## sandchip (May 4, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## jdw1956 (May 4, 2014)

yea,check out this link:http://www.hauntedplaces....cola-childrens-museum/


----------



## 2find4me (May 4, 2014)

Eugene Arbona was in Palma De Mallorca, Spain on 1831.He migrated to the United States and was a liquor dealer and tobacconist who operated the Gulf Saloon in Pensacola, FL. He later moved back to Spain and died at Sagunto, Valencia, Spain in 1890.You have a nice Jug, tell me if you are interested in parting with it.


----------



## jdw1956 (May 4, 2014)

thanks, appreciate the bit of history on this proprietor. my info says he committed suicide in 1890 when his son and daughter in law refused to give back control of his establishment, check out the link below:http://books.google.com/books?id=gBe0_C1e8LcC&pg=PA11&lpg=PA11&dq=Eugenio+Arbona&source=bl&ots=Bn7LpdpmNL&sig=tcZ7r_Yr7ksc8HFVMcNGo-cZJSM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=IUlmU7LjD8K2yAGEoYCYBw&ved=0CCsQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=Eugenio%20Arbona&f=false yes, right now I'm kinda open to offers, I have 2 more collectors interested in it. john


----------



## WGArbona (Jun 17, 2015)

I hope this message reaches you. Eugene was my great grandfather... I have been searching for these bottles for years. I would be able to pay dang near anything for them too. I really hope I can find a way to get in contact with you.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 18, 2015)

John has not logged in for about 8 months.  You might send him a PM as that would go to whatever email he registered under.  Good luck!


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 19, 2015)

he's a one hit wonder , and he's run'en  with the money!


----------



## 2find4me (Jun 19, 2015)

I offered him the money a while back but he just kept on run'en!


----------

